
Plastic Soda Bottle Prosthesis - YouTube - DanBC
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvev6shNvSg
======
DanBC
Interesting to compare this method of making light-duty false arms out of
empty soda bottles with, for example, this story of a UK teen who got a
£30,000 arm for £10,000 after asking Mercedes GP to help.

([http://www.getreading.co.uk/news/s/2098108_f1_boss_helps_fun...](http://www.getreading.co.uk/news/s/2098108_f1_boss_helps_fund_bionic_hand_for_matthew_14))

I know that $46,000 arms for everyone is unrealistic, but surely there's a
better solution than waste soda bottles?

